# Roots - ADA 45P



## Luís Cardoso (31 May 2017)

*Roots

Setup Date*: 28-05-2017
*
Tank*: ADA 45P
*
Cabinet: *DYI
*
Light unit*: Twinstar Light 450E
*
Filtration*: Tetra EX600 Plus with Seachem Matrix and Seachem Purigen
*
CO2: *Neo Diffuser S
*
Other:* Twinstar M5

*Hardscape*: Frodo Stone (20kg) + Redmoor
*
Substrate*: Neo Soil
*
Fertilization*: DYI

*Fauna*: Not Defined

*Flora: *See photo below


*Photos:
Hardsace*



IMG_2628-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

*After filling*


IMG_2644-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

*Plant List*


Apresentação1 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

*Sponsered by:*

*Twinstar Ibérica*

*Aqua Design Center*

*Aquaflora*







Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Mannic05 (31 May 2017)

Looks very nice, are you using the EI method for fertilization?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (31 May 2017)

Mannic05 said:


> Looks very nice, are you using the EI method for fertilization?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


Hi.
Thanks.
O will use a fertilization based on Ada Fert.
Luís Cardoso


----------



## tmiravent (31 May 2017)

Ugly layout! Really don't like this one!
I'll go there and pickup the tank...
just for helping, you don't need to live with that strange glass near!
cheers!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (31 May 2017)

tmiravent said:


> Ugly layout! Really don't like this one!
> I'll go there and pickup the tank...
> just for helping, you don't need to live with that strange glass near!
> cheers!


For the right price you can come a take it Tiago...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (31 May 2017)

Setup Video


----------



## Richard Swales (31 May 2017)

This is awesome and great video! I have been meaning to do a few videos, but haven't got round to it yet
Keep it up though!


----------



## Bolota (1 Jun 2017)

Olá Luis,
A few questions:
What is the rational for that filter? 
I got curious, why not mosses?
How does your DIY cabinet looks like? IKEA? 
alvaro


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Jun 2017)

Bolota said:


> Olá Luis,
> A few questions:
> What is the rational for that filter? *The filter has anounced 700l/h*
> I got curious, why not mosses? *It will add it later*
> ...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (4 Jun 2017)

*5º Day*

- First Trimm

- Start Fertilization with K and FE

*After trimming*



5 dias depois poda 50mm by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





IMG_2651-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





IMG_2654-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (9 Jun 2017)

10 Days of Life


Roots  10 Dias by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 Jun 2017)

Good Evening
3 Weeks have passed...



Roots 19 de junho de 2017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots 19 de junho de 2017-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots 19 de junho de 2017-3 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots 19 de junho de 2017-4 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots 19 de junho de 2017-5 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots 19 de junho de 2017-6 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots 19 de junho de 2017-7 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Jun 2017)

For you to see how fast it grows...

4 days have passed since las photo..



Roots 23-06 Before by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Dark Mode



Roots 23-06 Dark by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

After trimm



Roots 23-06 after by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Details


_MG_2818 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_2820-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_2835-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_2839-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Jul 2017)

*10/07/2017*

An update

Before trimming



Roots - 10072017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 10072017-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 10072017-3 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 10072017-4 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 10072017-5 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 10072017-6 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

After



Roots - 10072017-7 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jul 2017)

Fantastic as usual. Luis where did you get the surface skimmer/intake from?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Jul 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Fantastic as usual. Luis where did you get the surface skimmer/intake from?



Hi.
Thanks.
The intake os from TMC Aquagro.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (10 Jul 2017)

Very nice, love all the details, so much to look at! well done


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Jul 2017)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## BBogdan (10 Jul 2017)

So many details , I love this kind of scapes !


----------



## Cor (11 Jul 2017)

Beautiful scape.
Your journals are always very nice, as usual


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Jul 2017)

26/07/2017

Tranquility remains...
Almost three months problems free...






Roots - 26072017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





Roots - 26072017-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





Roots - 26072017-3 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr





Roots - 26072017-5 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Regards,

Luís Cardoso


----------



## BBogdan (27 Jul 2017)

Really nice balanced tank ! Love it !


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Jul 2017)

Quick phone video


----------



## Luís Cardoso (15 Aug 2017)

Some more shots....
10mm


Roots - 15082017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

18mm


Roots - 15082017-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

50mm


Roots - 15082017-3 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 Aug 2017)

I love colors on 50 mm photo! Any idea why colors changed from photo to photo?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (15 Aug 2017)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I love colors on 50 mm photo! Any idea why colors changed from photo to photo?



50mm Lens has the Best image quality.
Diferente apperture with the same iso and light has more dark ou clearer imagens.
Post-processing the imagens os dificult to achieve the same color, at least for me. I am a noob on editing pictures.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Aug 2017)

How many plants species can fit on a 45cm tank with 20kg of stone ...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Aug 2017)

My kind of tank, like a salad


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Aug 2017)

Quite a lot by the look of it


----------



## Luís Cardoso (18 Aug 2017)

Maintenance day...



Roots - 18082017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 18082017-9 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 18082017-8 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 18082017-5 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 18082017-7 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 18082017-4 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 18082017-3 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Roots - 18082017-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



At the end:



Roots - 18082017-6 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,

Luís Cardoso


----------



## David NIelsen (19 Aug 2017)

Very Nice scape

Sendt fra min SM-G955F med Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (12 Sep 2017)

Update...


Roots - 12092017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


Roots - 12092017-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Sep 2017)

Fantastic! as a owner of a 45p I am amazed at the detail and amount of plants you have in this scape. Well done!


----------



## rodoselada (13 Sep 2017)

Beautyful Luis!


----------



## Matt Havens (14 Sep 2017)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Update...
> 
> 
> Roots - 12092017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr
> ...


Sorry if I am miles away but what are these fish? Look like pygmy cories?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Sep 2017)

Nannostomus Marginatus


----------



## sonicninja (14 Sep 2017)

This is beautiful. Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luís Cardoso (27 Sep 2017)

An little update

The tank is recovering of the lack of maintenance during the holidays.
Some little algae on the buces...



_MG_3057-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_3044-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3063-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3062 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3058-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Matt Havens (27 Sep 2017)

Is that line clip and lines at the back left for auto dosing fertz? I have bought a Jebao DP-2 ready for my setup. I would be interested to know what you thought of it (if it is also the DP-2 you are using
Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Luís Cardoso (27 Sep 2017)

Matt Havens said:


> Is that line clip and lines at the back left for auto dosing fertz? I have bought a Jebao DP-2 ready for my setup. I would be interested to know what you thought of it (if it is also the DP-2 you are using
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



Yes it is.
It works very well.
No more worries about fertelising the tanks.


----------



## Matt Havens (27 Sep 2017)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Yes it is.
> It works very well.
> No more worries about fertelising the tanks.


Less to remember . 
Do you use it alongside these chambers?







Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (27 Sep 2017)

Matt Havens said:


> Less to remember .
> Do you use it alongside these chambers?
> 
> 
> ...



I use regular bottles.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (28 Sep 2017)

Nice fish, great photos!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2017)

Little update.
Replaced sand with substrate to create a carpet...


_MG_3086-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Oct 2017)

Good idea Luis, I've often wondered what the scape would look like with a carpet. I think it'll work really well.


----------



## sonicninja (14 Oct 2017)

Such a natural tank. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChrisP (14 Oct 2017)

Really nice setup. What sort of bubble rate have you got going on the Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Oct 2017)

ChrisP said:


> Really nice setup. What sort of bubble rate have you got going on the Co2?



Its hard to count.
Maybe 3/4 bps.


----------



## Daveslaney (14 Oct 2017)

Fantastic.What carpet you going for?
Something like C Parva would look great in a scape like this IMHO.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Oct 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Fantastic.What carpet you going for?
> Something like C Parva would look great in a scape like this IMHO.



I have put H. Cuba but it will be a nightmare to trimm because of the lack of space.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (21 Nov 2017)

An update on this tank
9h of photoperiod
Full old ADA fert scheme.

Before



_MG_3189-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

After



_MG_3196-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards


----------



## AndreiD (22 Nov 2017)

Looks good , but i like it more with cosmetic sand in the front


----------

